# IT'S ON!!!!: 2021 Havanese Rescue Inc. - HRI Auction



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

* ** SAVE THE DATE! **

2021 HRI Auction: September 25 - October 10, 2021

We would be so grateful for anything you might contribute. More details will be announced soon, so stay tuned!*

*Havanese Rescue is a 501(c)(3) organization so the value of your donation is tax-deductible. 

https://www.HavaneseRescue.com*


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you help HRI with a donation for the Auction? No item too big or small!

Your items can be dog-related or not about dogs at all. Below are some suggestions, but the only limits are those of imagination.

Please keep our auction in mind when at your pet store, when ordering your favorite dog products like leashes, fancy dog tags, dog portraits, etc.

Also consider your friends with BnB's, hotel chains, or timeshares.

Some ideas:

-Uber or Lyft gift cards
-Starbucks gift cards
-Dog-Friendly Hotel Chain gift cards
-Go in with friends to collect cash for one big Hotel Chain Gift card???
-Airline gift cards
-Extra fancy leashes
-Special dog shampoo / conditioner
-Grooming tools
-High-end dog treats
-Special dog tags
-Dog clothing or costumes
-Dog-friendly vacation location gift cards
-Dog Spas
-Pet supply chain store gift cards
-Dog jewelry
-Clothes for humans with a Havanese theme
-Dog booties
-Dog customs
-Dog books
-Dog beds
-Dog blankets
-Human jeweler of dogs (or not of dogs)
-Home decor with a Havanese theme
-Dog training tools/books/videos

You can send a PM [Private Message] to our Facebook page or send me an email, and I will connect you with a volunteer who can handle your auction item description(s) and photos and shipping information, if applicable.

Auction donations are tax-deductible as Havanese Rescue Inc. - HRI is a 501(c)3 charity.

ALL proceeds from the auction go to help the rescue dogs.

Website: https://www.HavaneseRescue.com 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Havaneserescue 

My email: [email protected]


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

StarrLhasa said:


> Can you help HRI with a donation for the Auction? No item too big or small!
> 
> Your items can be dog-related or not about dogs at all. Below are some suggestions, but the only limits are those of imagination.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness already again? Thank you for the reminder Starr! Our oldest, Cotton, will be celebrating 12 years of life September 5th, and it also marks 11 years with us after 2 previous adopters rejected him. We'll never understand why, he's an absolute gem! I devoted time to him and he is still so eager to please, looooves to snuggle and is constantly happy-constantly! I will get going on some donations.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Teresa,

I am glad Cotton has done so well in your care! Keep on doing whatever it is you are doing right!

It has been a couple of years since we have had on online auction (there was a small one at nationals in Kentucky this year and none the year before), so we are very excited to be having this one.

Over the past 6 months, HRI has taken in a LOT of Havanese in need, so every donation helps the dogs.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

StarrLhasa said:


> Teresa,
> 
> I am glad Cotton has done so well in your care! Keep on doing whatever it is you are doing right!
> 
> ...


Definitely, I keep my eyes on the website regularly. Eight dogs right now is incredible. I gave one of our stimulus checks to HRI, it's such a fantastic organization! I'll send a private message to get more donation info. 2020 was a tough year, I'll do what I can to help make this one outstanding!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

JaJa said:


> Definitely, I keep my eyes on the website regularly. Eight dogs right now is incredible. I gave one of our stimulus checks to HRI, it's such a fantastic organization! I'll send a private message to get more donation info. 2020 was a tough year, I'll do what I can to help make this one outstanding!


Thank you SO very much! I will be posting some of the auction items here as well as on the Facebook page. 

Starr


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Havanese Rescue Inc.has a wonderful online auction from Sept. 25 to Oct. 10, 2021.

We need your donations to be successful. All proceeds go to help the dogs of HRI.

Please send a PM to our Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/Havaneserescue, for donation details. Donations big and small will be appreciated.

Here are a few donations that will be available for bidding.

1) *Havi Tree Top Angel*
Angel is 13" and made from German mohair with embroidered nose and glass eyes. Her gown is from vintage lingerie lace, ribbon and netting. Havi wears feather wings, a crown of beads and pinecones and hold beaded garland. A Casson Creation. 

2) *Grooming towel, Electric Clipper and comb set, and portable detail trimmer *

3) *Best in Show Hand Painted Apron - One of a Kind! (2 photos)






























*


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you! I got really sick so I'm grateful for the reminder. I'm off to bed but will PM you tomorrow. 
I'm already eyeing 1 and 3 for myself😋


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

JaJa said:


> Thank you! I got really sick so I'm grateful for the reminder. I'm off to bed but will PM you tomorrow.
> I'm already eyeing 1 and 3 for myself😋


I hope you feel lots better soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The HRI Auction is coming soon! 

Sept. 25 - Oct. 10, 2021 

There are some beautiful handmade items for you or as gifts for special people and 4-legged kids, too.

Donations are still very welcome. Please PM our Facebook page. Log into Facebook

Havanese Rescue Inc., a 501(c)3 Nonprofit

All proceeds go to help our rescue dogs. 

Havanese Rescue


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Kore Trak wristband pedometer to count steps while you are walking your dogs or taking a hike 











Active Pets Plush/Soft & Fuzzy Calming Dog Bed










52 inch Havanese throw blanket


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> View attachment 175644
> 
> 
> Active Pets Plush/Soft & Fuzzy Calming Dog Bed


Those round beds have become my dogs’ VERY FAVORITE!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> Those round beds have become my dogs’ VERY FAVORITE!
> View attachment 175646
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Starr, I found a couple non dog related items (Calvin Klein clothes and curtains with tags) and a couple that are. I'm going to look around again later this afternoon and submit pictures to Jason, Mary and DJ.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

JaJa said:


> Starr, I found a couple non dog related items (Calvin Klein clothes and curtains with tags) and a couple that are. I'm going to look around again later this afternoon and submit pictures to Jason, Mary and DJ.


Thanks so much!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The auction website is available to view although bidding does not start until Sept. 25th. Wait until you see the items donated so far. Wow!









🗓 Ends Oct 10 | Havanese Rescue Inc - Benefit Auction 2021






www.charityauctionstoday.com


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you want to see all the items in HRI's upcoming auction? There's a link to the auction page below. 

Need a preview? Check out our new video: 2021 HRI Auction Preview 

There are so many great items! 



> > Pre-register so you're ready to start bidding on September 25th!





> > Link to pre-register: Kiosk Page





> > Link to the auction: 🗓 Ends Oct 10 | Havanese Rescue Inc - Benefit Auction


Havanese Rescue Inc - HRI is a 501c3 charitable organization that has been rescuing Havanese and Havanese-mix dogs in need since 2004. 


#HRIFallAuction 

#HavaneseRescueInc


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

One More Day! More Great Items to Bid On!
How about a trip to Carmel, California?



> > Here is a link to the auction page: 🗓 Ends Oct 10 | Havanese Rescue Inc - Benefit Auction


Sign up now and get text updates on how the auction is progressing! 
Don't Miss out! 










Havanese Rescue Inc. (HRI) is a 501©3 nonprofit charity dedicated to rescuing Havanese and Havanese mixes in the United States.
It’s all about the dogs.
Havanese Rescue Inc. - Benefit Auction


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The Auction has Begun!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The HRI Benefit Auction will be ending soon [Sunday, Oct. 10th, at Noon EDT/9 am PDT}, so get your bids in ASAP.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

New items have been added to the HRI Benefit Auction: 🗓 Ends Oct 10 | Havanese Rescue Inc - Benefit Auction


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who heped make the Benefit Auction a success!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

A gracious thank you to some great businesses that have helped, by donating to our auction! 

Please remember to patronize these businesses especially when doing your holiday shopping. 

Take a look at their websites (links below) for some unique gifts, not only for dog lovers! 

They have all been very generous to our pups. ❤

Caitlyn Minimalist - Dainty Personalized Jewelry crafted with Love by CaitlynMinimalist

Panola Mountain Pets - Grain-free Home-baked Dog Treats by PanolaMountainPets on Etsy

Keep It Simple Gourmet - Keep It Simple with Keep It Simple Gourmet by KeepItSimpleGourmet

Torry & Buzzi - Everyday apparel for you and your mini with love by ToriandBuzzi

Woof Heart Designs - Dog bandanas home decor and more. by WoofHeartDesigns on Etsy

Wry Toast Designs - Wry Toast Designs by WryToastDesigns on Etsy

Little Blue Gallery - Personalized Art and Home Decor by LittleBlueGallery on Etsy

Paisley Paw Design - Paisley Paw Designs by PaisleyPawDesigns on Etsy

Yellow Chair Creations - Handmade goods face masks pet bandanas by YellowChairCreations

Fairy Stone Crafts - Fairystone Crafts by FairystoneCrafts on Etsy

Grandma Michelle Shop - Grandma Michelle's Shop a unique boutique by Grandmamichellesshop

A Little Couture - Face mask mask holders and gifts by ALittleCouture on Etsy

Klay Girl Coasters - Fun affordable art on coasters Handmade in New by KlaygirlCoasters

Felt Store Art - FeltStoreArt on Etsy

Lois Lizza Creations - Lois Lizza Creations by LoisLizzaCreations on Etsy

Artfarmassist - Soarxsoaps/Artfarmassist by artfarmassist on Etsy

ATI Design - https://www.etsy.com/SHOP/ATIDESIGN

Heavenly Images 1 - https://www.etsy.com/shop/HeavenlyImages1

Diggin My Dog - https://www.etsy.com/shop/Digginmydog

Celia Elizabeth Art - https://www.etsy.com/shop/CeliaElizabethArt

James E Reid Designs - https://www.etsy.com/shop/JamesEReidDesign

Kristybelle Main - https://www.etsy.com/shop/KrisybelleMaine

Melmo’s Dog Biscuits - https://melmosdogtreats.com/

4 Legger Clean Ingredients, Clean Dogs - https://4-legger.com/

The Animal Rescue Site - https://store.theanimalrescuesite.greatergood.com/

BlanketID - https://blanketid.com/

Lolawawa’s - https://lolawawas.com/

Muttluks - https://muttluks.com/

Chilly Dog - https://chillydogs.ca/

Modgy - https://www.modgy.com/

The Blissful Dog - https://theblissfuldog.com/

The Doggone Good! Clicker Company - https://www.doggonegoodclickercompany.com/

Goldpaw - https://www.goldpawseries.com/

Carve Designs - https://carvedesignsvt.com/

John Paul Pet - http://johnpaulpet.com/

Lola Hemp - https://lolahemp.com/

Embroidery By Wanda - https://www.embroiderybywanda.com/

Color Street - https://www.colorstreet.com/beckyrandolph

Pearhead - https://www.pearhead.com/

Originals By Omar - https://www.originalsbyomar.com/

Pup Saver - https://pupsaver.com/

Found My Animal - https://www.foundmyanimal.com/


----------

